# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool Huawei module | FREE FRP Remove and Huawei ID Remove

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  *ChimeraTool new HUAWEI module
Update: v 11.96.1555 09/11/2016    
Huawei module is a FREE addon for every "All Modules" license owner* *!! UNLIMITED & FREE : Huawei FRP Remove/Huawei ID Remove !!*    *Remove Huawei ID function for All HiSilicon phones! * *Direct Unlock & FRP Remove & Repair IMEI & Repair MAC & Factory reset & Read Info :*   *Huawei Ascend GX1 Premium Edition* (SC-UL10)*Huawei Ascend Y625* (Y625-U03/Y625-U13/Y625-U21/Y625-U32/Y625-U43/Y625-U51)*Huawei Enjoy 5 Dual* (TIT-CL10)*Huawei Honor Holly 2 Plus Dual* (TIT-TL00)*Huawei Y3II* (LUA-L01/LUA-L02/LUA-L03/LUA-L13/LUA-L21/LUA-L22/LUA-L23)*Huawei Y5* (Y560-L01/Y560-L02/Y560-L03/Y560-L23/Y560-U02/Y560-U03/Y560-U23)*Huawei Y541* (Y541-U02)*Huawei Y6 Pro* (TIT-AL00)*Huawei Y6 Pro Dual* (TIT-U02/TIT-L01)   * 
NOW more than !!300!! supported Huawei models* *  (*) Instructions for FRP lock remove:*  *>> Switch to fast-boot mode <<*  *Follow steps Solution 1 or Solution 2 or Solution 3 depending on your phone.*  *Solution 1:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug out* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume down* button, 
while *plugging in* the USB cable. *OR*   *Solution 2:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug in* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume down* button,
with the *power* button. *OR*   *Solution 3:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug in* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume up* and the *power* button,
then in recovery mode choose *"reboot to bootloader"* 
__________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nizer mostafa

حلووووووووووووو

----------

